# Dinas Noffda Baptist Chapel, Swansea



## andylen (Sep 10, 2016)

Stumbled across this one the other week and got side tracked that evening. Decided to try it one evening and there was an entrance. No camera with me so a morning visit was on the cards with Dirge. Morning light coming through the window. A bit strong but ok. 
Not much history on the place, this is all I can find....


Chapel built 1824 (since converted into a dwelling for minister) & rebuilt/modified 1852-1853 (cost £445 0s 11d). Enlarged 1871 to the design of Rev Thomas Thomas & Thomas Freeman of Landore (cost £600). Rebuilt 1884 to the design of George Morgan of Carmarthen (cost £3250) & again 1928 to the design of to the design of D G Howells. Built in the Romanesque style, gable entry type. Building is listed Grade 2. Status (2008): Disused.
"Welsh religous buildings trust". 

Enjoy the pics


1 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


2 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


3 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


4 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


5 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


6 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


7 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


8 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


9 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


10 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


11 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


12 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


----------



## dirge (Sep 10, 2016)

Some great shots there bud. It was a good explore this one and didn't even know a chapel was even up that area!


----------



## andylen (Sep 10, 2016)

Cheers dude. Don't think it's been done before as no record of it. Apart from you on 28.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2016)

That's a stunner. Really liked this place. Reminds me so much of Loxley Chapel. The stained glass is amazing, especially the rose window. And the balcony too. Great set and thanks for sharing!

P.S. yours for £120,000

Rowland Jones Chartered Surveyors


----------



## Pilot (Sep 11, 2016)

A lot of glass on the organ manuals? Any idea where it came from? Also, looking at right hand side of the case, some of the diapason pipes have been disturbed. I wonder what the interior pipe work looks like.

Nicky done. Thank you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 11, 2016)

That's beautiful mate.love the paintwork arounf the balcony and the stain glass windows


----------



## dirge (Sep 11, 2016)

andylen said:


> Cheers dude. Don't think it's been done before as no record of it. Apart from you on 28.



Yea, I will keep to 28, if we both visit a place.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice church priced at £120K is a good bargain but how much more to renovate. I would keep the stained glass windows and repair the organ.


----------



## andylen (Sep 11, 2016)

HughieD said:


> That's a stunner. Really liked this place. Reminds me so much of Loxley Chapel. The stained glass is amazing, especially the rose window. And the balcony too. Great set and thanks for sharing!
> 
> P.S. yours for £120,000
> 
> Rowland Jones Chartered Surveyors



Right move have got it up for 20k sold stc


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

those windows are so beautiful  good work!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 12, 2016)

Pilot said:


> A lot of glass on the organ manuals? Any idea where it came from? Also, looking at right hand side of the case, some of the diapason pipes have been disturbed. I wonder what the interior pipe work looks like.



As always the answer is in the excellent photographs. This organ has wooden framed glass doors covering the manuals and stops when not in use - one on the righthand side is clearly broken. Like most organs built in this style by most makers of the period, the visible pipes are purely decorative and the pipe bottoms just sit in a shallow groove and are very easily lifted completely out. According to some Welsh RBT papers from a while back, the playing pipes in the organ loft were complete and playable, made from the normal plain tinwork used by the organ builders for 'playing' pipes - no mention of the blower though.

Given the severe grading restrictions on this place; my gut feeling is further decline and decay, like most of the more decorative listed chapels


----------



## brickworx (Sep 12, 2016)

Thats really nice - love a good chapel....cheers


----------



## night crawler (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice photos and relatively untouched


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cracking find and great shots.


----------

